# 5.00 perfect rating with Lyft



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Loving Lyfts rating system 5.00 after first month. Suck On It Uber !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Loving Lyfts rating system 5.00 after first month. Suck On It Uber !


Not loving the $2500.00 vs $1000.00 deductible


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Loving Lyfts rating system 5.00 after first month. Suck On It Uber !


Wait until you get deactivated next week because you hurt some snowflakes feelings.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> Wait until you get deactivated next week because you hurt some snowflakes feelings.


Uber could do same thing


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Um, isn’t the default no rating from pax a 5?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes that's way it should be. Uber needs to adopt this way of rating.



Boca Ratman said:


> Not loving the $2500.00 vs $1000.00 deductible


I have state farm addendum that uses my 500 deductable for both.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ummm we all have a 5.0 rating on LYFT.... BECAUSE like UP they are sorry as ****..


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Ive had 5 stars since I started Lyft 2 years ago. It doesnt really mean anything because every driver I know has 5 Lyft stars. The pax are still the same shit pax though


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Most of the drivers in Seaside are ALL Lyft, because Uber has deactivated all of them!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Losing the Seattle market to Lyft is not a good thing.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Losing the Seattle market to Lyft is not a good thing.


What?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> Ive had 5 stars since I started Lyft 2 years ago. It doesnt really mean anything because every driver I know has 5 Lyft stars. The pax are still the same shit pax though


I am pleased with Lyfts rating system.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Whatever - the 5.00 comes and goes...means nothing.


----------



## EqualOpportunityHater (Jan 19, 2020)

Orrrrrrrrr......

You could just try to do a good job and earn a high rating on Uber instead of getting 5* for the fuquvit

Value given away is no longer valuable.

If everyone was a millionaire, a loaf of bread would cost a thousand bucks.

That sorta thing.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I respect your opinion just don't agree with it. I feel Ubers means nothing.



EqualOpportunityHater said:


> Orrrrrrrrr......
> 
> You could just try to do a good job and earn a high rating on Uber instead of getting 5* for the fuquvit
> 
> ...


My Uber rating is 4.94.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

EqualOpportunityHater said:


> Orrrrrrrrr......
> 
> You could just try to do a good job and earn a high rating on Uber instead of getting 5* for the fuquvit
> 
> ...


Newbie in honeymoon phase chatter.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Uber-Sucks (Jan 29, 2020)

Uber rating system is the worst. Any entitled little so and so riding on someone else’s account can give you a 3 or less. It’s not right. UBER SUCKS!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Keep it up. You get paid more if you keep a 5.00 rating :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-Sucks (Jan 29, 2020)

No thanks
After talking with their customer service and treated like a child while they tell you they understand. (Where are they located? The language barrier, aghhhh) How about supporting your drivers?
Some riders cannot be satisfied and hand out low ratings and no explanation. 
Hope uber goes down in flames 🔥


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sack the eff up. I cannot believe there are this many grown ups out there so hung up on ratings.

Lyft's ratings system is like receiving a 27th place trophy. They aremt a true reflection of what people think of your performance. 


My god


----------

